# Older style fuel pump relay keeps burning out



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

I have the older style fuse box with porcelain fuses. my fuel pump relay keep burning out and I have to replace the relay. is there a way to fix this issue I know I'm the first person to have it? Plz let me know. 26 bucks every 6 months adds up


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

Fuel pump relays tend to run hot. It is too bad that the relays last 6 months before going bad -- if something is changed it will take a long time to evaluate the result. I think I'd start by making sure the connections at the fuel pump are good. IIRC the fuel pump on your car has stud connectors and wires with loop terminals with nuts that secure the terminals on the studs. 

I don't have a wiring diagram for your car but recall that several other devices other than the fuel pump run off of the fuel pump relay -- the control pressure regulator and the auxilary air regulator. Those are in addition to the fuel pump. Your car has a single fuel pump (ie. no in-tank pump). One of those items may be pulling a lot of amps and causing the relay to run hotter than "normal" and eventually causing it to self destruct. But not enough amps to blow the fuse. I think that the standard ceramic fuel pump fuse is 30A. The pump likely draws less than 10 Amps running -- but more when it initially starts than when it is running. 

There could also be something amiss in your fuse and relay panel. They were not the best in the early '80's. FR


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

do you have the service bulletin repairs which moved a specific relay over away from the fusebox because it was determined that the antenna holes in the firewall to the wheel well leaks directly to the fuse box causing shorts and damage

check the antenna wire in the driver wheel well, make sure its sealed

check up on the service bulletins for that particular relay which was moved


if you have a digital MultiMeter id start probing what fat said and working out the wiring diagrams to see what you can solve


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

fuel pump is drawing too much current because it is tired.??

What about the pin from the fuse box to the pump? is is getting burned?


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

Just replaced the relay and it burned out in 2 days. Seemed when I would get on it the gas would cut out and car would bog down then pick back up . Then finally it died completely. severley pissed at this car. I just side mounted my exhaust and can't even drive to show off.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

Just replaced the relay and it burned out in 2 days. Seemed when I would get on it the gas would cut out and car would bog down then pick back up . Then finally it died completely. severley pissed at this car. I just side mounted my exhaust and can't even drive to show off.


----------

